# Great bite on Galveston Bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

It's been a great spring so far on Galveston Bay for trout and redfish. When fishing from the boat maniac mullets drifted over scattered shell reefs from upper Galveston to East Bay are producing some solid boxes of fish. The top water bite has turned on while wading flats and marsh drains. I look for these patterns to continue throughout the next couple of months until we get into our summer time routine. You can reach me at 832-385-2012 or visit www.galvestontrophycharters.com I have a couple openings next week and throughout the month. Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)




----------

